# Photoshop Tutorials



## theserpent (Mar 16, 2012)

I wanted to make my self better in manipulations
I know psd.tutsplus.com but they dont offer most of the tutorials for free,and they dont provide source files.Is there any other ps tuts website?


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 16, 2012)

there are many, here are  few top sites for it

Online Photoshop Tutorials, News and Tips | Planet Photoshop

Photoshop training, Adobe tutorials and learning for photographers and designers | PhotoshopCAFE

Advanced Photoshop - Photoshop Galleries, Tutorials, Reviews & Advice


----------



## Garbage (Mar 16, 2012)

The best photoshop tutorial I think is Photoshop Manual itself.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 17, 2012)

@clmlbx do you what is this when i open photoshop its says error ocured in GPU Accleration

Well,there ok.But no source files.Do you more tuts?


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 17, 2012)

Garbage said:


> The best photoshop tutorial I think is Photoshop Manual itself.



I back that, IMO first learn all tools and then check tutorials don't just start with tutorials that is really waste of time.. 

first learn basic(tools,ui) and then look for particular tutorial you want not just any random tutorial



serpent16 said:


> @clmlbx do you what is this when i open photoshop its says error ocured in GPU Accleration
> 
> Well,there ok.But no source files.Do you more tuts?




does your GPU support openGL? 

Go to photoshop preference(ctrl+K) --> go performance tabs(left side of window)-->see if you GPU is Detected and openGL is active --> If it is active then go to advance settings and then select basic and then go up by testing each of three which is stable.. , If not then active it(by clicking on check box)


----------



## theserpent (Mar 17, 2012)

i know the basics of photoshop,I have learnt it nicely twice.I have been using photoshop from 2007


----------



## theserpent (Mar 24, 2012)

Hmm..suppose i make a water (Blue plain blue).How do i add a water texture upon it to make it look real


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 24, 2012)

its all in highlights and shadows, most importantly if their is an object  reflection then it should be little displaced..

check this, that is one of best reflection tutorial I have ever seen

check this video too


----------



## theserpent (Mar 24, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> its all in highlights and shadows, most importantly if their is an object  reflection then it should be little displaced..
> 
> check this, that is one of best reflection tutorial I have ever seen
> 
> check this video too



Thanks will try it out soon!

Hmm where is the displacement map ?????????

my first try.But it dint look realistic 
*i40.tinypic.com/iw2109.jpg

Is there a tut on how to apply a water texture?


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 24, 2012)

you did not check the tutorial(not video)there first it tells you to create displacement map..

Mistake in your image...

you have blurred little more then enough, no ripples at all..

Most Importantly your lighting is wrong..

that displacement map is water texture in that tut.. 

Easy way to add texture is in that video..


----------



## theserpent (Mar 25, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> you did not check the tutorial(not video)there first it tells you to create displacement map..
> 
> Mistake in your image...
> 
> ...



Ok,i got it.
But i had seen a manipulated photo.In that a person had made a small river.(Which you can make through this way).He used textures

Is there a way to increase the performance of photoshop


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 25, 2012)

check this I made this now.

*i40.tinypic.com/v6nmko.jpg

with 4GB ram phenom x4 you should not face any problem.. are you using and GPU.. what performance lag are experiencing?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 25, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> check this I made this now.
> 
> *i40.tinypic.com/v6nmko.jpg
> 
> with 4GB ram phenom x4 you should not face any problem.. are you using and GPU.. what performance lag are experiencing?



normal lag.
Whats page file usage??


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 25, 2012)

Page file is like virtual memory (RAM), calculated data is transferred to Hard-disk and Ram is freed for more calculations.. To improve performance

Are you using and GPU?

How much Hard-disk space do you have on your primary partition?

did you face any lag with this simple low quality Image?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 25, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> Page file is like virtual memory (RAM), calculated data is transferred to Hard-disk and Ram is freed for more calculations.. To improve performance
> 
> Are you using and GPU?
> 
> ...



No not with this.
My pf is around 1.2 gb.

Next try.
*i42.tinypic.com/2k1eq.jpg

Added extra monument,bridge-*browse.deviantart.com/photography/nature/landscapes/?q=bridge&order=9&offset=192#/d1o1sm0
.
Made the small river 

Background-*browse.deviantart.com/photography/nature/#/d4ty23n


----------



## theserpent (Apr 2, 2012)

I made a small planet from scratch,How do i make it look good?


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 2, 2012)

try to make a wallpaper out of it.. go with AR of 16:9  like 1280 x720 1600x900

then you can add stars, galaxy next to it.

also create little depth of field.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 2, 2012)

Sorry,But what do you mean by deapth of feild?

*i43.tinypic.com/2qlerz4.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Apr 3, 2012)

Give me some ideas


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 3, 2012)

^^ what type of ideas?


----------



## theserpent (Apr 3, 2012)

For photoshop manipulations
Can you tell me how to save mobile camera images in raw


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 3, 2012)

not possible dude, not even digital cameras store images in raw just couple do (very rare)

for raw images you need DSLR.

well how proficient are you in Photoshop? how will you rate your self out of 10?(depending on it I can give you some ideas to try out) I can give lot of ideas and I have lot work done in it.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 4, 2012)

Well i give myself 7.5/10.(In Manipulations,Editing)
And in Digital Art-4.5/10


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 4, 2012)

ok you can start with this fun and cool manipulation that I did in my Initial Days of Photoshop, well looking at now I can say it need lot of correction

*i42.tinypic.com/ek22cy.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Apr 4, 2012)

^^ Wow how did you do that?


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 4, 2012)

If you want to do manipulation like this then at least try to figure it out by your self, If you have no clue then I will give you some hints.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 6, 2012)

Im not able too doo it 

HelP!


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 6, 2012)

hmm did not see this post, 

for that particular Effect 

Find(google) Zebra image
Get that cow and Zebra in same File(different layers)
then use Liquify tool + masking + blending

Zebra will be very difficult then other animals as it has black and white stripes.. In mask and Blending  "Black & white" is totally in different-opposites sides.

Hope you got it.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 13, 2012)

a2graphics: Still wana bite?


----------



## theserpent (May 1, 2012)

Any more ideas.


----------



## Sujeet (May 1, 2012)

That Zebra Pic is mostly about Selections,Masks and Blending(Optional).
Check Out Some of My Photoshop Creations.
_The following Pics have been Re-tweaked due to bandwith concerns..IMO The colours have undergone some kind of Desaturation during conversion.Sorry for that._
Will try to explain how i did it if anyone wants me to.
*img535.imageshack.us/img535/8858/wolveriens.jpg
1.This one was my first successful creation with Layer Blending and Simple Paths,Brushes.I didnt knew much about Displacement Maps and Filters Back then or else would have given cooler effects to The Text.
*img854.imageshack.us/img854/4272/32754771.jpg
This is one of my more recent creation using Filters,Masks,Simple Custom Brushes+Settings,Light Filters and Layer Blending And Blur.
Looks Funky enough!
*img824.imageshack.us/img824/5838/eyehh.jpg
This one is my personal fav.
Mostly About Vectors and Brushes.

Note:I owe most of Skills to* Digit Fast Track to Photoshop 2006*


----------



## theserpent (May 1, 2012)

^^ Is there any way to get that fastrack book?
I guess you used a brown colour.Then added a grain layer.
And used different brushes or different colours


----------



## Sujeet (May 1, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Sorry,But what do you mean by depth of feild?



DOF.
The deatils of objects in image fades out proportional to the their distance from screen or viewer.

In layman term Blur out objects with lesser details and Focus the Object which you want your Pic to be dominated with.
Check this out.Notice the Blured Backdrops.
*www.photographyicon.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/74.jpg


----------



## theserpent (May 1, 2012)

Btw where did you people learn so much about all these stuff like displacement maps etc.
Err...the place where i learnt photoshop finish teaching topics in a class of 10-20 mins each.
Yes,they even taught digital Art in a class of 15 mins .
I was like i wasted all my money.

Now that Animation School has closed 
Infact most of the animation schools in my city have closed
presently i guess only Arena is alive


----------



## Sujeet (May 1, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^^* Is there any way to get that fastrack book?
> *


*
Contact Digit.
Email them.



serpent16 said:



			^^ 
I guess you used a brown colour.Then added a grain layer.
And used different brushes or different colours
		
Click to expand...

Which image.First One??*


----------



## theserpent (May 1, 2012)

^ Yup


----------



## Sujeet (May 1, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Btw where did you people learn so much about all these stuff like displacement maps etc.
> Err...the place where i learnt photoshop finish teaching topics in a class of 10-20 mins each.
> Yes,they even taught digital Art in a class of 15 mins .
> I was like i wasted all my money.
> ...


As i said all my basics belong that Fast Track.Thanx To digit.
As climbx said.
First You should be able to figure out the functioning of every major tool availbale in interface.
Later i tried myself using different Tools and sought some Help from online Tutorials.
The important thing which i would like to mention is that instead of simply copying the Steps of tutorials i try to apply them in a completely different image to see the real impact so that i could understand better about the use of every tool in Tutoials.

Later i try to experiment my own creations with the skills i learn.


----------



## theserpent (May 1, 2012)

^ I know most of the tools expect Many in the filters


----------



## Sujeet (May 1, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^ Yup



In that image i basically used black ground to which i added noise with filter menu.
Later i blended it with layers of tones of orange (3 layers to be exact ) with varying opacity and blend modes of Soft Light and Overlay.
After that simple small sized soft brush has been used to trace the paths drwan using Pen Tool(an essential tool which one must master if He / she wants to do digital painting).
The text as usual with Text Tools.


----------



## theserpent (May 2, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Contact Digit.
> Email them.



There website doesnt have it

Give me some ideas on how to continue this. 
*i48.tinypic.com/28ajjlw.jpg


----------



## clmlbx (May 2, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> That Zebra Pic is mostly about Selections,Masks and Blending(Optional).



As I said it is, just simple manipulation.. which I love doing 



serpent16 said:


> There website doesnt have it
> 
> Give me some ideas on how to continue this.
> *i48.tinypic.com/28ajjlw.jpg



may be I could do this today or tomorrow then will give you exact steps.

until that play with it.


----------



## theserpent (May 3, 2012)

I made two versions of that .I one i put a skin layer upon that boys skin.But in this one the skin edges are not able to blend.So i reduced the thickness

Hows this
*i49.tinypic.com/156vajt.jpg


----------



## Sujeet (May 3, 2012)

^^
Take An advice.
IMO You have used Lightning FLARES.
Dont render *Lightning Flares* on Panaromic Scenes.
PLus The default Photoshop Flare needs a lot of tweaking to _look Realistic and Blended with scene._
For instance take a look at this one.
I have tweaked individual Light Bobs to add extra Detailing and artifact to each one of them.*img27.imageshack.us/img27/2881/flares.jpg


----------



## theserpent (May 6, 2012)

Hey guys in this tut how is the smooth finish of the road done?
matte painting tutorials - ConceptArt.org Forums


----------



## theserpent (May 8, 2012)

What is the basic procedure for a digital art?
First sketch-then base colour-then how do people add shawdows,highlights,and differnt tones upon the base colour?


----------



## Sujeet (May 8, 2012)

^^
*layers*!!!!


----------



## theserpent (May 9, 2012)

^^ Yeah but it never looks good like these
Project Overview - No Monster Here


----------



## clmlbx (May 9, 2012)

digital painting is not 2 day work it take years to master and weeks - months to finish one good digital painting.. at least days for basic low res painting

roughly any digital painting will be having hundreds of layers..

It is all about lighting.. understand lighting and then you will understand highlight,shadows and midtones.. 

when you select base color mid tones part is done.. to create highlights and shadows use dodge and burn tool..

always create a swatch for your art


----------



## theserpent (May 9, 2012)

This is what i had done for the robot.
Sketch>Base blue colour>dark blue>Details.
But it looks kinda cartoonish.But what i saw in some 2 tuts is
they do it 
sketch>Full paper-they add a dark tone>base colour

latest work
*i46.tinypic.com/x7qe0.jpg


----------



## clmlbx (May 12, 2012)

Nice, when ever you show image with manipulation or enhancements always show with before shots.. After-before shots.

great falls is not composited well in image. even I don't like both mountains on both sides.

do post before shot


----------



## theserpent (May 21, 2012)

1)How do you get perspective lines in photoshop?(the one in filter tools,opens a box so that one,i want it to stay thru out the painting)
2)You know,you see those roots,grass,semi circle wires in old degrading buildings?How do you make those in photoshop.Or is there some brushes for them,if yes where can i get that brush


----------



## Nipun (May 21, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Will try to explain how i did it if anyone wants me to.
> *img535.imageshack.us/img535/8858/wolveriens.jpg



Can you teach me how to make those scratches? 

I made this:


Spoiler



*a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/472581_442901079072137_100000567452949_1557259_841602016_o.jpg
*a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/462864_442928055736106_100000567452949_1557312_2118232649_o.jpg


Nothing close to your work, ofcourse, but a milestone for me


----------



## theserpent (May 22, 2012)

^^ Nice work.Change the background though


----------



## theserpent (May 23, 2012)

Will be posting a disaster  based matte painting by today evening 

*i48.tinypic.com/9qe8uq.jpg


----------



## clmlbx (May 23, 2012)

really nice but I did not like lighting,  left bottom corner is too bright if whole environment so dark..

add little light & lightning and make this scene little more interesting.. as now it looks like montage of silhouettes


----------



## theserpent (Jul 16, 2012)

Please tell me how do i make the road look smooth like shown in these pics
matte painting tutorials - ConceptArt.org Forums


----------

